# Covenant Curse vs. Fatherly Discipline



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 12, 2004)

What's the difference between the so called covenant curses we recieve for breaking the covenant and the Fatherly chastisement we receive as sons when we sin?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 12, 2004)

One is done because God hates us, the other because he loves us. The &quot;us&quot; depends on who we are - saved or lost.

Personally, I feel as though I'm under God's thumb right now and it is sometimes difficult to discern the &quot;why&quot; or even relate it to &quot;Fatherliness&quot;. For fickle Christian human beings chastisement seems just as bad a cursing in many ways. We have to cognitively discern, based on biblical standards, the difference because our emotions can often get the best of us.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 12, 2004)

So you would tie the difference to election then?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 12, 2004)

I would. But to a certain extent the reprobate may 

Hebrews 6:4-6 
be enlightened

tasted the heavenly gift

be partakers of the Holy Spirit

taste the good word of God 

taste the powers of the age to come

They can expereicne &quot;good things&quot; in the covenant community.

[Edited on 6-12-2004 by webmaster]


----------

